# Inkjet transfer and vinyl heat transfer together????



## Cgdreher1 (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi i would like to know how to press an inkjet heat transfer and vinyl transfer on same garment?? From what I understand this is the only way to get a full color graphic image and lettering on shirt with out cutting letters by hand. This process would be fine however I am scared I will ruin one thing or the other... Is this a standard way to apply or it there an easier way to accomplish this. ?? Thanks)


----------



## Cgdreher1 (Oct 5, 2015)

Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## ChillaxTees (Sep 12, 2015)

hmmmm just thinking..
When I do a Transfer I use heavy pressure and my vinyl is Med to lite...

I would go transfer, the parchment paper over my image and then Vinyl... 
I have used parchment paper with success before. 

Maybe to be very careful, Parchment over your transfer the Teflon sheet over the parchment.

good luck... I hope this helped


----------



## Bocephus27 (Aug 16, 2015)

At 26:30 of the video he does a paper transfer with vinyl lettering together

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UAG1rDwCptU


----------



## chasser70 (Mar 24, 2015)

We do it all the time without issue. Press it at the higher temperature and time that the heat transfer paper requires. The vinyl isn't affected at all.


----------



## Cgdreher1 (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks!! All this info helps a lot, and the video was great!!!


----------



## ChillaxTees (Sep 12, 2015)

That is a great video... looks like he just saved me time


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Martin knows his Biz doesn't he.
I was wondering if it could be combined in one process as I have a logo and lettering to go on a set of t's this week.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChillaxTees (Sep 12, 2015)

I was wondering if it worked the same for transfer for whites... he used a dark transfer.... 
The approach I took above worked with a hot peel transfer paper for whites

Either way Im going to try his idea....


----------

